# How many rabbits can fit in this cage?



## TOBYnPANCAKES (Oct 7, 2010)

Just curious on how many rabbits you think would comfortably be happy in this cage I built! Thanks :]


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 7, 2010)

nice cage ,,looks good.nice and big ..id prob only keep 2 buns in that size only cuz i dont think its too easy bonding a 3rd bunny in that size cage.multiple buns do better when they have alot of space to get away from each other when one of them snores or something....quick question why are the poop boxes hooked up high and not on the floor?...just curious.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice set up. I agree with Lisa. Two bunnies sounds perfect for me. Just curious, is this permanent spot for your bunnies' cage ? So how do you watch TV ?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2010)

Depends the size of bunny. What are you thinking of putting in there.


----------



## Alwasi (Oct 7, 2010)

I think this looks great for two.

But for two buns of the same sex, this would be a bit to small, because for them the risk is higher, that they start to fight sometimes. And than they should have more space, to avoid each other. ... and If you keep 3 bunnies, at least two of them would be the same sex


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2010)

Eek just saw the two bunnies. For them it looks just fine. I think every cage depends on the size and how active the bunny is.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 7, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't go over 3 rabbits in there, space-wise. But like others have already mentioned, bonding issues also come into play.


----------



## TOBYnPANCAKES (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes it took me a while to bond the two I have but I kept them in separate cages till I could feel comfortable leaving them alone together. Now they are like two peas in a pod hahaha. No this is not where the cage is in front of the tv this pic was taken right after I finished building and put everything together. And the potty triangles up top ..... HAHAHA they don't use them for their purpose they lay in them for comfort or pull them off the wall and toss them around the cage ahhaha the actual litter box is in the bottom corner that is more like a cat litter box that they use on occasion. Because baby pancakes isn't neutered so they have poop wars haha. And I have just been itching for one more bunny I would really like a French Lop. But wow I couldn't imagine having a bigger cage. This one already takes up a lot of space. Plus my buns that are in their aren't active in their cage as much they mostly just lounge around till they can come out and play for hours upon hours. How much bigger would it have to be for one more rabbit to be added at some point in time? It's just easier for me to have one cage to clean rather than three smaller separate ones. I like the ideas that they can jump around up on different levels if they get curious rather then sit in one place in a smaller cage all the time.


----------



## TOBYnPANCAKES (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2010)

If the rabbit is 5lbs and under and they will have plenty of out time than 1 more would be ok.


----------



## Alwasi (Oct 7, 2010)

_"How much bigger would it have to be for one more rabbit to be added at some point in time? "_

NormallyI would say at least 6mÂ² (roundabout 66square foot... 22 sq ft per bunny).. .. but of course that is german a standart.

But a lot of experiences did show, that this is a range ofspace, where most bigger groups work well.



I had 3 bucks living in that enclousure.. and I can say, i wouldnÂ´t have worked with less space






now I have 2 male bunnies living without any cages... so they have 30mÂ² they can use, and I have morespace for me as well



You said, that the bonding wasnÂ´t easy. So I really wouldnÂ´t risk bonding them with another rabbit under the prevailing circumstances.. the result could be, that you have to separate them all from each other...


----------



## TOBYnPANCAKES (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes Toby is about 2.5 pounds and baby pancakes will get around 4 pounds. And they get out and play! Especially since the weather here in AZ is finally cooling off!! They will be outside a lot more getting some fresh air and soaking up the sun :] Can't wait! Always an exciting time when this happens in AZ since the weather is too HOT 8 months out of the year! hahaha


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 9, 2010)

if you want to get another one then wait until your two current are fixed. are they both male? if so get a female...if their both female get a male and there might be some problems later on though if you try to bond a third.

i have a 3lbs holland and an 8lbs english lop in a NIC cage with 2 levels thats 4x3 and its adequate only because they get run time 2-4+ hours a night.


----------



## TOBYnPANCAKES (Oct 9, 2010)

I have always been a male animals lover. For some reason it always works out better if I have a male. I've been scared to have a female bun because my friend had one and she was vicious. Can anybody tell me the honest personality difference between a male and female? Will they still be loving and all that jazz? If so I would have no problem getting a female but if they are more independent and not so much caring about bonding with you no thanks.....


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2010)

I think it honestly depends the bunny. My foster girl Nala is the sweettest thing on the planet.My boys are more independent than my girls.


----------



## tamsin (Oct 9, 2010)

Depends how much out time they get. Three bunnies would probably be fine (it's hard to tell size from the photo) if it's just for 8hrs while your at work or similar and the rest of the time they are free range.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 9, 2010)

every bun is different. my males are all very friendly, but they have been socialized tremendously. my holland lop the most so he is extremely tolerant but does not look for constant attention like my bigger buns. 

i am also a male fan, as i have 3 males right now. but it will ve very hard to add a third male, it would be easier to just add a female. there have been instances on the forum of aggressive male rabbits and it comes down to the breeding lines and how well they are socialized young which is one reason among many you dont want a pet store bunny. find a rescue after your youngest is nuetered and take them on bunny dates to find the right girl. she will already be spayed and that way you dont have to go through the trouble of litter training also


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 9, 2010)

ya know i leaned more toward males also..even tho i didnt get to pick most of my buns,i rescued them.but i first thought that all my boys were the best ,sweet,social.but then i found Petunia at a park by my house...shes the most unattractive bunny that i have but I LOVE THIS BUNNY!,,i mean she is so loving back and when u pick her up she just relaxes in ur arms and she wants nothing but to be glued to me..did i mention i luv this bunny...?? not sure if i did....

now that i know buns and ive rescued and adopted and bought from a breeder...adopted buns are already fixed ,,,thats one HUGE plus on the funds thing and stressing over their surgery and after care...but the 2 buns that i bought from a breeder are my best looking bunnies they are gorgeous to look at ,,almost perfect in everyway AND they dont shed half as much as my mutt bunnies...thats always nice...not sure where im goin with this................:confused2:


----------



## TOBYnPANCAKES (Oct 10, 2010)

hahahaha not sure either but I enjoyed every word! I want a bun so badly that becomes attached to me and likes to lay on me and stuff like that my males don't do that what so ever. Toby does like to be petted on the nose for hours but any further he jumps away. I don't push it. I know you cant force a rabbit to do anything that they are uncomfortable with. But maybe my next bun will be a female! :] (If my fellow house mates allow me to get another one hahahaha)


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Oct 10, 2010)

I had my 3 sister lionheads together for 6 months in a BIG cage. I tried to add a 4th lionhead doe...and BOOM they all hate eachother now lol


----------

